
Emacs Live (2013) - sndean
http://overtone.github.io/emacs-live/
======
samaaron
Given that Emacs Live has received new interest over here - I've just pushed a
new release - v1.0beta28. This has support for all the latest Clojure goodies
as well as many other lib updates :-)

Simply do a git pull from ~/.emacs.d to update

~~~
klibertp
The screenshots in the README.md on GitHub - at least for me - stopped
displaying. Just FYI.

~~~
valera_rozuvan
Here is a PR to fix this issue: [https://github.com/overtone/emacs-
live/pull/238](https://github.com/overtone/emacs-live/pull/238) .

------
sjm
Also worth checking out is Sam Aaron's current project, Sonic-Pi:
[http://sonic-pi.net](http://sonic-pi.net)

~~~
sgrove
Sam Aaron is so inspirational to see in person - so focused on achieving
something of cultural significance (teaching a generating to code by drawing
them into music-via-code), so effective in his mission. I can't recommend
enough seeing him, or having uk as a keynote speaker, or having him as an
amazing dj at your conference.

Sonic-pi (and overtone, which was my first intro to this stuff) is a wonderful
piece of creative software on its own, but combined with a human it's really a
new form of art.

~~~
markc
Totally agree, this is great stuff. Every school could have a "music
programming lab" with inexpensive Sonic Pi workstations. They are easy to mass
produce. I hope teams of parents get together and fund these for their local
schools. I put together my own from a Pi 2 and mostly spare parts.

    
    
        Pi 2, case, power supply (Adafruit $65 shipped)
        8g Micro SD w/ Raspian Linux  (spare parts)
        Keyboard, Mouse        (spare parts)
        Speakers or headphones (spare parts)
        HDMI, Ethernet cables  (spare parts)
        Monitor                (just used my TV)
    

You can also run Sonic-Pi on a PC/Mac, which would let some kids continue
their explorations outside of the lab.

~~~
sgrove
Speaking of funding, Sam has a Patreon page to support his amazing work (and
transitively the children learning to code with his tools). It's definitely
worth supporting with a few quid a month at
[https://patreon.com/samaaron](https://patreon.com/samaaron)

------
rayiner
See also: [http://spacemacs.org](http://spacemacs.org).

~~~
beefsack
I absolutely want to love Spacemacs, it's beautiful, highly functional and
relatively easy to transition to as a Vim user.

Every time I try it though I just can't get indentation detection to work at
all. For the amount of functionality built in I'd really expect that to be
built in or easy to configure. Having Emacs control indentation with the TAB
key drives me insane too, I'd just like to control it myself.

For developers who work over a range of different projects with different
indentation styles, that sort of functionality is essential. dtrt-indent seems
like it should solve the detection issue but I've had very little success
getting it to reliably work.

~~~
deuill
FWIW, I've had better mileage out of `dtrt-indent` by increasing the `dtrt-
indent-min-quality` option to `90.0`, which has the heuristics a tad more
strict in choosing the correct indentation. However, there are still cases
where the wrong choice is made and fixing is extremely annoying.

I've been using Spacemacs for about 3 months now, moving from Sublime Text,
and while the initial experience was mixed, there are things that I just
couldn't do without (project management felt weird at first, but now feels
seamless, the fact you can edit over SSH transparently etc).

There are still many pain points, such as the sub-standard multiple cursor
implementation (with `evil-mc`, `iedit` isn't much better) or the fragmented
and incomplete tagging implementation (GNU Global doesn't support everything
and generating isn't transparent, though `dumb-jump` is being implemented
which may help).

However, I feel that both Emacs and Spacemacs have very strong foundations and
extremely vibrant communities, and am confident a lot of the pain points (at
least the ones that aren't architecture-related) will be fixed given enough
time. Spacemacs is well on its way for a new major release, which should fix a
few things.

~~~
beefsack
Your `dtrt-indent-min-quality` tip has essentially solved my indentation
detection issues, thanks!

I've never really been a fan of multiple cursors, Vim users tend to use macros
to solve this. It's a highly valuable thing to learn and practise.

------
Borkdude
I used Emacs Live for quite some time. Then tried
[https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude](https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude)
because I couldn't get Emacs Live work with the most recent CIDER (clojure
environment). I have been using that ever since.

~~~
samaaron
If you check out the most recent release (as of 40 mins ago) you should see
that Emacs Live now includes the most recent CIDER. You just need to include
the following in your ~/.lein/profiles.clj

{:user {:plugins [[cider/cider-nrepl "0.12.0"] [refactor-nrepl "2.2.0"]]}}

~~~
jdminhbg
The most recent CIDER should auto-inject those dependencies for you on cider-
jack-in.

------
benkuykendall
The installation instructions tell me to curl a script straight into bash.
Isn't this rather dangerous?

~~~
parfe
Dangerous compared to what?

./configure && make && sudo make install?

apt install xxxxxx?

Downloading and running an exe?

pip install git+[https://github.com/somerandorepo/package-name-seems-
legit.gi...](https://github.com/somerandorepo/package-name-seems-legit.git)

You download and run arbitrary code without reviewing it all the time. Why
does this specific method seem more dangerous to you than any other?

~~~
jjnoakes
[https://www.seancassidy.me/dont-pipe-to-your-
shell.html](https://www.seancassidy.me/dont-pipe-to-your-shell.html)

For one.

------
hellofunk
I tried emacs Live and found it way to distracting to use for development
work. It's like having an MTV video on your screen while you code.

~~~
synthc
I used emacs-live for development for a while. The color scheme is just
horrible, however, emacs-live did a good job of showing me what was possible
with emacs.

~~~
bwanab
If you don't like the default color scheme try Gandalf. It's a little more
subdued and "normal".

------
hkjgkjy
Hope to see some cool music made in Overtone being shared in this thread!

~~~
eggy
I use Extempore by Andrew Sorensen, which grew out of his Impromptu work [1].
It is a livecoding environment with its own language xtlang (vs. Clojure on
the VM for Overtone). Watch some of his videos linked on the site, or on
YouTube. Pretty incredible.

Lately, I realized I am not much of a livecoder in the same respect that I am
not a performing musician. I have now picked up Euterpea again, a Haskell-
based livecoding environment that you can compose at the signal or note level,
but it is not really suited for live performance [2].

Grace, an all-in-one download, multi-platform, scheme-based music coding
environment based upon Common Music (CM) is a great way to start without
having to do much setup. It has great tutorials and samples in the menu under
Help [3].

Livecoding is definitely more popular overseas than in the U.S. although there
was recently an algorave in NY this year.

[1] [http://extempore.moso.com.au/](http://extempore.moso.com.au/) [2]
[http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/euterpea/](http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/euterpea/)
[3] [http://commonmusic.sourceforge.net](http://commonmusic.sourceforge.net)

~~~
asciihacker
Can you experiment with non-western tuning systems (e.g. just intonation, etc)
with any of these?

~~~
samaaron
You can with Sonic Pi which supports a number of different tuning systems.

------
cies
Please compare it to Spacemacs. The page mentions Prelude and StarterKit (both
in the 2k stars), where Spacemacs much more popular (7k+ stars).

I'm really curious why they did not contribute to Spacemacs and decided to
start yet another effort.

~~~
samaaron
Spacemacs didn't exist way back when I started Emacs Live :-)

~~~
cies
Fair enough!

------
ninjakeyboard
Is this the way to go for Clojure? I've been using prelude (I wrote a 270 page
book published by Packt in emacs org mode!) emacs is amazing

